# where to get seasonal snow fall amounts



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am looking for a website or something to figure out how much snow has fallen in my area so far this winter. Local weather app does not seem to be adding up.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

here is a link to a place in nj https://www.certifiedsnowfalltotals.com//signup


----------

